# Craft and science: the cheesemakers



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

*Craft and science: the cheesemakers*
Guests at Irish embassies on St Patrick’s Day were invited to tuck into a range of Irish cheeses, Durrus, Coolea, Cashel Blue and Knockanore smoked cheddar. For them it was all about the taste, but in reality achieving the complex cheese flavours not only showcased Irish food, it showed how cheesemaking is a blend of tradition, craft and science. To read this feature article, please click Irish Times.


----------

